# 6 months old!



## nic_wied (Jun 11, 2016)

My Violet turned 6 months old on the 4th!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Happy half year Violet!
She is stunningly beautiful and turned out to be a super smoothie - gorgeous girl, those ears are amazing and I love her white feet.
Was her hernia repaired successfully?


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Doesn't time fly. She is stunning.


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Beautiful coloring! Happy 6 months! Time does fly. I remember feeling the early puppy stages would last forever with the sleepless nights and the nipping and biting and suddenly we have a well-behaved 7 month-old.


----------



## Clemmy (May 31, 2016)

Love those fluffy ears!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Look at her! Happy 6 months! Super smoothie! Go smoothies

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nic_wied (Jun 11, 2016)

Marzi said:


> Happy half year Violet!
> She is stunningly beautiful and turned out to be a super smoothie - gorgeous girl, those ears are amazing and I love her white feet.
> Was her hernia repaired successfully?


It was repaired, although successfully may be overstating it. She ripped her stitches jumping up, then had to get staples. She then ate 2/3 of the staples. It was quite a couple of weeks!


----------



## nic_wied (Jun 11, 2016)

lady amanda said:


> Look at her! Happy 6 months! Super smoothie! Go smoothies
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


She definitely looks smooth in that picture, but her fur is pretty weird. She has almost a mohawk on the top of her back of curly, frizzy fur. She may turn out to be curly after all, although I don't see her facial fur changing at all.


----------



## nic_wied (Jun 11, 2016)

MHDDOG2016 said:


> Beautiful coloring! Happy 6 months! Time does fly. I remember feeling the early puppy stages would last forever with the sleepless nights and the nipping and biting and suddenly we have a well-behaved 7 month-old.


She changed almost overnight! The first couple of months were really exhausting, especially with the biting. All of a sudden we have a calm little girl. I'm definitely not complaining!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I have my own flat faced random fuzzy girl with bushy legs.😀









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love your flat faced random fuzzy Cricket with bushy legs


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Marzi said:


> I love your flat faced random fuzzy Cricket with bushy legs


Lol! Haha!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

